# White lie on job application



## Henny Penny (18 Nov 2013)

Hello folks,

I have applied for a job recently and have been invited to interview. 

I have a BSc and am in the process of compl? eting a BA (in year 4).  
I stated on the application that I would be graduating in 2014.

One of the essential criteria was a BA in relevant field, or equivalent. (Technically I do not meet this criteria - I do not actually have a BA yet). 

One of the shortlisting panel phoned me and asked if I had the degree given that I stated on the application that I would graduate in 2014. I told her that I had a BA, that the degree programme provided exit routes at cert, diploma and degree stage. This was not true - there is no option to exit and degree level in year 3 - you must complete the 2 year degree cycle.
I have been asked to interview and asked to bring evidence of qualifications with me. What do I do? Do I come clean and give up my chance of being interviewed or do I bluff - bring my diploma and BSc and explain my error on the day?
Advice appreciated.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Nov 2013)

Are they interviewing you for a job to start immediately? 

Will they offer you a job if you do not have the degree they have asked for? 
Will you take it or do you want to complete your degree? 

This sounds like a professional employer who went to the trouble of actually vetting you before deciding to interview you.  

I would very much doubt that you would bluff your way if they are asking you to bring your qualifications. 

This does not sound like a white lie to me? This sounds like a black lie. 

I think you should contact them in advance and explain the full story - probably in writing.  "In my enthusiasm to work for you, I misrepresented my qualifications, because I thought I could do the job. On reflection, this was a stupid thing to do. Here is the full picture.  I would still like to attend the interview, but if your criteria are strict, then there is no point" 

That may well keep an interview slot open for next year.

Brendan


----------



## Henny Penny (18 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I think I should come clean. 

I finish my degree in April. The post commences in January.

This is a one off opportunity that is very unlikely to come around again - the current post holder is being seconded back to the HSE. 

Again thanks for the advice, I think I will heed your advice and write to the company directly. Who knows I may not have got the job anyway.


----------



## Bronte (19 Nov 2013)

I dunno about this, I think if you come clean now you'll be in more hot water, a little bluff at the interview might work.  I completely lied at my first job, in the US as a waitress.  Not a comparable situation exactly, but I was young and eager to get any job.


----------



## flattea2 (19 Nov 2013)

Agree with Bronte,

Writing to the company will, I would imagine, 100% rule you out.

Bluff the interview. Act surprised if they notice and deal with it from there.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2013)

It reminds me of a colleague of mine who was working for a large accountancy firm.  The firm pays the Insitute membership fees of the employees. They were surprised to find no bill for my friend, and when they asked him about it, he muttered something about not actually having passed the finals.  He had spoofed at the interview that he was qualified.  He was fired immediately. 

You might tell a white lie about your experience. Or you might omit a very short job from your CV.  But you should not claim to have a specified qualification if you don't have it - especially after they specifically asked you about it.


----------



## amgd28 (19 Nov 2013)

If you don't have the qualification you should come clean...
You could offer to work for free/low pay until the qualification comes through...that would be the only hope I would see in you getting through this


----------



## T McGibney (19 Nov 2013)

My advice would be to notify the company that you wish to withdraw your application due to unforeseen circumstances. Make sure to apologise to them for wasting their time. At least you will avoid the trap of having to admit to a lie, or worse still repeating the lie.


----------



## irishmoss (19 Nov 2013)

To me it sounds as if they already know you are not telling the truth, especially after quizzing you and now they ask you to bring proof. Most HR are on top of university courses and would be aware of the degrees offered. I think you've dug a hole for yourself you can't get out of. I would call them up and come clean, it will redeem you in some way
You say you have a Bsc si that from another 3/4 year course?


----------



## STEINER (19 Nov 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> It reminds me of a colleague of mine who was working for a large accountancy firm.  The firm pays the Insitute membership fees of the employees. They were surprised to find no bill for my friend, and when they asked him about it, he muttered something about not actually having passed the finals.  He had spoofed at the interview that he was qualified.  He was fired immediately.
> 
> You might tell a white lie about your experience. Or you might omit a very short job from your CV.  But you should not claim to have a specified qualification if you don't have it - especially after they specifically asked you about it.



Similar thing happened in a local school. A husband and wife were both working as teachers, teaching the same subjects actually. It transpired that he never qualified as he failed his final exams and obviously bluffed through the interview/selection process, albeit with a bit of "pull". Nobody knew why he just stopped teaching, but an aunt of mine was in his college year and told me he never qualified or graduated! Yes its ok to embellish your CV a bit, but not with qualifications that are and should be checked.

Also, this reminds me of a guy who arrived home after finishing college in Dublin and with much fanfare opened up as an accountant and estate agent.  I can't remember which body he was with, ACCA, ACA, CIMA, or CPA but he soon had to take down the signage as he never passed his finals.  He had to stick to property dealing, ultimately going bankrupt and being NAMA'd!


----------



## ang1170 (19 Nov 2013)

Henny Penny said:


> I have a BSc and am in the process of compl? eting a BA (in year 4).
> I stated on the application that I would be graduating in 2014.
> 
> One of the essential criteria was a BA in relevant field, or equivalent. (Technically I do not meet this criteria - I do not actually have a BA yet).
> ...


 
 If I read you correctly, you have told the truth in what you have written, but were less than truthful in what you said on the phone subsequently.

 My advice is to be completely truthful from now on: bring the qualifications you do have and answer truthfully at the interview. If they bring up the fact what you said previously on the phone was different, you can say there must have been a misunderstanding. Emphasise you expect to have the degree a few months into the new year (maybe bring along some indication of your progress to date?).

 Worst case: they do have very strict criteria, and you don't get to be fully evaluated. You'll have to put it down to experience.

 Best case: they're willing to be slightly flexible and give you a shot at it.

 Given the circumstances (i.e. you were truthful in what you submitted in writing), if you're honest from now on, I think there's some chance they'll gloss over the phone call. I don't see any value in drawing attention to it.

 If you persist or repeat any untruthfulness, frankly I'd say you'd deserve not to get anywhere with it.


----------



## Henny Penny (19 Nov 2013)

Hi folks, 

Following from Brendan's advice yesterday i came clean this morning by email. I explained my error and apologised sincerely. To my great surprise i have still have an interview! Glad I came clean, i know I wouldn't have been able to bluff my way through the interview and even if i got the job it could be open to challenge which would be humiliating. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## amgd28 (19 Nov 2013)

That's great. Honesty is the best policy and great to hear you still have the interview...


----------



## Henny Penny (27 Nov 2013)

Just to say I did not get the job - disappointed but glad I was honest. Onwards and upwards. Thanks for the advice folks, I'll take it with me to my next interview!!!


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. Best of luck with the next one.


----------

